# Killer Takedowns-Erik Paulson



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2007)

[yt]8V1z9Xs3aII&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice video, wish he would have done some explaining with it. All in all a nice piece.
Thank you


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a lot of takedowns all in one place!


----------

